# What do companies look for?



## Crawlin98xj (Dec 3, 2010)

What do logging companies look for in potential employees? I am 22 and love hard work. I don't smoke or do drugs, only drink on occasion and never when I have work the next day. I am a carpenter now but want to be working in the woods more than anything. I know it's been said a million times before but this is something I want to do. I have wanted it since before all these logging reality shows but its is just now that it is becoming a real possibility for me since we will be moving up north in the near future. Only thing is, I did not graduate high school. It is not something I regret doing because I did it to start working full time at 16. I am a hard worker at heart. I take the bad with the good and keep a positive attitude the whole time.


----------



## ryan_marine (Dec 3, 2010)

I look for someone who is willing to learn. I am still learning. You never stop learning in the woods. First you should atleast get you G.E.D. With out that or a diploma; I would not even consider hiring someone. That showes your willing to learn. I know there is alot of men in the woods that don't have that but it is one thing I look for. Other than that I want someone who will show up on time and do their job with out having to be babysat. 

Ray


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 3, 2010)

Your ambition, which is key, is a good start and from what you write sounds good. With zero experience, you are going to have to start at the bottom which will mean low wages. Not sure how this will work out for you if you are an experienced carpenter since they can make a good buck. 

If you have the ability, you will just need experience. Go for an interview and describe it exactly as you have here, just don't be shocked when you are not felling in the first week. Before you find a paying position, see if you can do some tag-a-longs (which is non-paying BTW) with a experienced logger, the experience you get from this will work volumes for you, that is what I did when it came to starting into land clearing and then grew from there. This will also offer you a look at what is to come, and then you may decide it is not for you.


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2010)

They are looking for somebody who won't get hurt, or killed. Our fair state raised the L&I rate to where it almost equals the actual wage paid to chokersetters. I predict that more guys will dump their yarder sides and go to total mechanized. This means fewer jobs.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 3, 2010)

In addition to fewer jobs in logging out west, there's longer periods of layoffs for both rigging crews and fallers. That being said, the bigger outfits are always looking for good hands. A good hand is someone who is reliable, humble, works hard, and stays safe. An arrogant turd won't make it long on a rigging crew, especially on a high lead/tower side. The rigging will crush any man at any time who isn't paying attention.


----------



## teatersroad (Dec 3, 2010)

Not a logger but a former business owner - GED shows initiative, more so than finishing HS. Won't tolerate much being late or absent, don't make me wait for you, I won't. don't wilt when you get barked at, buck up and keep moving. Ask questions but use the information to try to answer your next question. Number one for me- show initiative within your abilities. Make my work easier. Do this and show respect, folks will take you in and show you the ropes. Pretty sure it's the same with most trades.


----------



## coastalfaller (Dec 3, 2010)

All good advice so far. Teeters, I like your take on getting a GED shows more initiative than finishing high school. I never thought about it like that before, makes good sense. 

I can add that you need to know you're place. I'm not trying to sound arrogant, or suggest that you be a "shrinking violet", but you have to understand you're starting as a rookie. Respect the people who are teaching you. 

I have a friend who was breaking in a new faller years ago. The kid acted and talked like he knew it all already. Wouldn't listen. So my friend goes to his next tree, a 4ft hemlock with an obvious lean, not a heavy lean, but obvious to him. He proceeds to put the undercut in the direction of the lean. He then starts his backcut, cuts about 8" in and shuts his saw off. He tells the kid to start wedging now! He let this kid pound wedges for over 1/2 hr! All the while barking at the kid to "hit it like you mean it"! At the end, the poor kid could barely lift his arms and the wedges were all mushroomed over! My buddy starts his saw, finishes the cut and the tree goes over, no problem. He shuts his saw off again. Sits on the stump, lights a smoke and says "Let this be your first lesson..............don't f-----g wedge when you don't have to!"


----------



## teatersroad (Dec 3, 2010)

yep, and .. gotta add, since it's on my mind. By "showing initiative within your abilities", make it count. Take in the whole picture as best you can and fill the void. I never bought the "look busy" m.o. If you're off working somewhere 'looking busy' and I need you here, well.. not helping.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 3, 2010)

coastalfaller said:


> All good advice so far. Teeters, I like your take on getting a GED shows more initiative than finishing high school. I never thought about it like that before, makes good sense.
> 
> I can add that you need to know you're place. I'm not trying to sound arrogant, or suggest that you be a "shrinking violet", but you have to understand you're starting as a rookie. Respect the people who are teaching you.
> 
> I have a friend who was breaking in a new faller years ago. The kid acted and talked like he knew it all already. Wouldn't listen. So my friend goes to his next tree, a 4ft hemlock with an obvious lean, not a heavy lean, but obvious to him. He proceeds to put the undercut in the direction of the lean. He then starts his backcut, cuts about 8" in and shuts his saw off. He tells the kid to start wedging now! He let this kid pound wedges for over 1/2 hr! All the while barking at the kid to "hit it like you mean it"! At the end, the poor kid could barely lift his arms and the wedges were all mushroomed over! My buddy starts his saw, finishes the cut and the tree goes over, no problem. He shuts his saw off again. Sits on the stump, lights a smoke and says "Let this be your first lesson..............don't f-----g wedge when you don't have to!"



Great story...and a good lesson, too..


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 3, 2010)

I got my first chainsaw 6 years ago. I haven't looked back or regretted anything. I look at it all as learning lessons, I plan to keep learning to be better and safer.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 3, 2010)

for me i look for experience,i cant afford to have an inexperienced guy on my crew with the economy the way it is i need people that can make me money and not cost me money. thats why i tell people that now is not a good time to be getting into logging. most crews are in the same sinking ship that im in. i dont think it will be that many more years before you see a lot more logging companys disapear


----------



## coastalfaller (Dec 4, 2010)

tlandrum2002 said:


> for me i look for experience,i cant afford to have an inexperienced guy on my crew with the economy the way it is i need people that can make me money and not cost me money. thats why i tell people that now is not a good time to be getting into logging. most crews are in the same sinking ship that im in. i dont think it will be that many more years before you see a lot more logging companys disapear



Very true, however, you also have to look at the opposite end of the spectrum too. When, not if, but when things turn around, we're going to experience a labour crunch, not enough people or companies to do the work. Even though it's tough, and costs money, I've been trying to train the odd new guy here or there still. Seems to be if you spend the time and money and do it right, it does pay off in the long run with increased loyalty.


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the great input. My GED is something I have been looking into and thought now would be a good time but with work on and off it is hard to know if I would be able to make all the classes. I am thinking as soon as I move and start fresh, it will be the perfect time to jump on it and get it. I have the drive and more importantly the common sense that a lot of people seem to lack these days. I have no doubt in my mind that I will thrive out in the woods and look forward to proving myself. I take pride in any work I do but am far from arrogant or cocky. Thanks again. 

Alex


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll tell you... You write better than many people I know who have a high school diploma. One of these people can't read and can't look up a name in the phone book!

And few employers are going to check to see if you have a high school diploma. I would see no harm in saying you did graduate...

Not-so-smart people will judge others by pieces of paper, but I have learned that some people can be quite smart without any piece of paper. And others with a college degree can be quite incompetent!

Anyway a diploma means nothing to me, but I would suggest getting your GED anyway - just to do it for yourself.

As to work in general, I was told long ago that employers want "Speed and Accuracy". Period. For logging/construction add Safety.

And for logging I'll tell you want they don't want (what I hear about the most. People don't tell me about what a good job someone is doing.  )...

-Lazy

-Dangerous person who places himself or other workers in danger by his actions.

-Frequently does not show up for work.

-Drug or excessive alcohol problem which causes problems at work like failed drug test. Common for many loggers to have a good booze up after work though.

-Excessively annoying person. Say someone who gripes about his marriage problems constantly every single minute - every single day.

(Farting in the work truck (crummy) in the morning on the way to work is expected. If you can get everyone else to roll down their windows and stick their heads out, then you are A#1! )


----------



## NCPABill (Dec 7, 2010)

*Show them what you're worth*

I hear people complain that they can't find work. I believe that they aren't trying hard enough or are too selective in their search. When I was younger, my deal was to show up before everyone else and make a a proposition. I'll work for the whole day for free - if they think I'm valuable pay me what I was worth. If not, don't pay me at all and we'll shake hands and part friends. I've never not gotten more work. Even if they don't need you tomorrow, you will be memorable.

Good luck on the move.
Bill


----------



## teatersroad (Dec 7, 2010)

NCPABill said:


> I hear people complain that they can't find work. I believe that they aren't trying hard enough or are too selective in their search. When I was younger, my deal was to show up before everyone else and make a a proposition. I'll work for the whole day for free - if they think I'm valuable pay me what I was worth. If not, don't pay me at all and we'll shake hands and part friends. I've never not gotten more work. Even if they don't need you tomorrow, you will be memorable.
> 
> Good luck on the move.
> Bill



work begets work. I was young during the early 80's recession. Best start for just finding any work was temp agencies. Bounce around a lot, bust ass and be there (which doesn't take a lot) - find a good fit and the company would hire you outright. Off-topic a little..but.


----------



## FSburt (Dec 7, 2010)

coastalfaller said:


> All good advice so far. Teeters, I like your take on getting a GED shows more initiative than finishing high school. I never thought about it like that before, makes good sense.
> 
> I can add that you need to know you're place. I'm not trying to sound arrogant, or suggest that you be a "shrinking violet", but you have to understand you're starting as a rookie. Respect the people who are teaching you.
> 
> I have a friend who was breaking in a new faller years ago. The kid acted and talked like he knew it all already. Wouldn't listen. So my friend goes to his next tree, a 4ft hemlock with an obvious lean, not a heavy lean, but obvious to him. He proceeds to put the undercut in the direction of the lean. He then starts his backcut, cuts about 8" in and shuts his saw off. He tells the kid to start wedging now! He let this kid pound wedges for over 1/2 hr! All the while barking at the kid to "hit it like you mean it"! At the end, the poor kid could barely lift his arms and the wedges were all mushroomed over! My buddy starts his saw, finishes the cut and the tree goes over, no problem. He shuts his saw off again. Sits on the stump, lights a smoke and says "Let this be your first lesson..............don't f-----g wedge when you don't have to!"



I will second that on a good "teaching moment" story i will remember that one for the know it alls that come along and need some schoolin.


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry for the bump but thought I would update you. Moving up north didn't happen and all of the local companies want 5 years experience and don't want to train. I sent my application in to a company down south and they gave me a call to set up my drug screening which I will be doing tomorrow. They told me to give them a call when I am at the clinic so they can take care of paying for the test. I didn't get my hopes up until I got the call and now I am super excited. My thinking is, they wouldn't want to pay for my drug screening if they didnt want to hire me. What do you guys think? Thanks!

Alex


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 27, 2011)

Good to hear this. I sure hope you pee clean!

Remember you have 2 ears and 2 eyes but just one mouth. That means you should take in as much info as you can but not speak much. And make sure your skin is thick and laugh alot. Showing up with donuts now and then can't hurt. Oh and don't get killed.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 27, 2011)

2dogs said:


> make sure your skin is thick and laugh alot.


 
Best advice ever.


----------



## lfnh (Oct 27, 2011)

2dogs said:


> That means you should take in as much info as you can but not speak much.


 
Good piece of advice right there.
A Cup of Shutup and some Humble Pie is a good diet.

Hope you get the offer.


----------



## gemniii (Oct 27, 2011)

Billy_Bob said:


> I'll tell you... You write better than many people I know who have a high school diploma. One of these people can't read and can't look up a name in the phone book!


 
I have to agree, the OP's command of the language is exceptional. 

When I was raised I was taught that the true value of a high school or college diploma was either it's use for starting a fire or wiping your butt. Look at Bill Gates - moderately well off and didn't graduate college.

Getting hired onto a logging crew may be a start, but I would advise the OP to look at perhaps the Army or National Guard. They have some positions like this, I just finished 37 years working for the Corps of Engineers and started out as an E4 (Specialist) Biological Assistant enlisted. Within 3 years I got out and bought 75 acres of land in Vt, lot's of trees to cut.

The OP sounds extremely well spoken and literate. I imagine in 5 or 10 years he could own his own land to cut trees on.

One of my friends grew up in Florida, never got high school, got his GED, spent about 12 years in the Army as a Terrain Analyst and the last time I talked to him he was deploying to Afghanistan for 6 months and making about $180K /year for GIS work. W/o a college diploma.

good luck OP!


----------



## Slamm (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm kinda done with the training rookies thing, myself, I have a nephew that is a really hard working and literally runs everywhere when asked to get something, so I'll keep him going as spare help, but it seems that logging and saws and lumber is such a goofy line of work, where from the outside looking in it seems simple and brainless, but there are so many little things that just take too long to learn and if these simple little things are not done at the right time, at best it means there is more work for the next person or at worst someone dies.

I think when you combine all of those little things that need to be learned with the constant fact that one logging rookie's screw-up can cost you or others their lifes, literally. I think that is what separates it as a job/career, as appose to say being a machinist or construction worker. I mean there are dangers in every line of work, but just in cutting and skidding, rookies can destroy so much in so little time it isn't funny or kill you. Logging is dangerous enough that you need to keep track of the mistakes that you, yourself make daily to no get injured, but if a rookie is around you have to have eyes in the back of your head.

One of my most favorite rookies that didn't work out because he was literally too stupid, was a 20ish guy that literally ran 3 miles every morning before coming to work and then worked just as hard as we did if not more, because he didn't know what he was doing. He tried really hard, but in the end, his stupidity was like a vacuum and it ended up slowing down 2-3 other pro's. After awhile his long way of doing things or weird way or dumb way caused the rest of us to just stop working and watch him, and it got to the point that we would rather just walk over there and do it ourselves. I mean half of the spare time each day was dedicated to talking about what dumb stuff he did that day and what he was going to do tomorrow. That is a hard pill to swallow, when your paying that person for a good day's work. Other than smashing parts of a saw, and losing an axe he didn't cost me any hardware, but it was just a matter of time.

Every rookie costs the company money, just assume that ............. so try not to be typical in that area. I know I have a pretty known policy with those that I do work for, in that, if its pretty obvious that I cost you money, then I will pay for it. I don't want people to be worried they hired me, or look at me as if I'm a risk to their operation, at any point.

I have a saying that I have never heard anywhere else and its this," I'm smart enough to know, when I don't know what I'm doing." Basically if you don't know that outcome of your actions, STOP. Don't be so young and dumb and prideful that you don't want to ask someone a question, by the same token, be smart enough to get involved in something that you do have some common sense about or similiar experience to fall back on, otherwise you will cost the company money, because you will have to constantly ask a pro what the next step is, when at times somethings are logical.

I remember when I was little, driving 110+ hp tractors and having to stand on the clutch with both feet and pull up on the steering wheel to get enough weight on it, LOL. My family had no choice, I drove grain trucks between farms before the age of 13 nobody thought a thing of it. Dad and I cleared trees from pastures and fence rows every summer in 100 degree heat. In my mid-20's, I went to help a buddy out with his small logging operation in WI just to past the time between bullridings and after the first day, I figured it to be a good money maker as a Monday-Thursday thing to do, bought a skidder on the 2nd day of my "career", and made good money in the first week of operation, cutting and skidding by myself, but that would not have been possible if I hadn't had 20+ years of working similar little jobs separately, that gave me just enough experience and the smarts to put it all together.

Logging use to be a common sense trade for young men to step into, in that they probably grew up working hard physically with firewood, axes, saws and such, and weren't such wussies that they could take a chance now and then and not get rattle over it, but nowadays, first kids don't have a clue what hard work is, much less take any pride in doing it and skateboarding is their biggest physical risk or responsibility. The youth today in this country are a joke of what they should be, a 10 year old in the 1930's would be considered a "man" today of the highest standards, LOL.

If I have to pick good rookie traits, I want smarts, willingness and if he needs to travel somewhere on foot to get something, then run, that has helped me gain respect in many places, everyone walks, nobody runs anywhere, that is the simplest and fastest way to show others you mean business and aren't present just to get a paycheck. I have only worked two Union Jobs in my life and both of them broke me of running in order to make myself appear more valuable or more efficient at getting more done in an hour than the next person.

My dad taught me this and he taught my nephew this same thing. If we had to get him a wrench we ran to get that wrench. If he said to move that tractor we ran to that tractor. I remember a machine shop where I worked the boss was on the second story to oversee everyone from his big window, out of 50 employee's, how do you think I got noticed from the first minute to the last, running, LOL, to the point that I received many "talks" about slowing down, LOL, how many times do you think that boss ever had to tell someone else before or after me to "slow down". Not very many if ever. That is a good problem. When that boss had to discuss me with others in management, what was my "problem" I ran to quickly or moved to quickly, which translated into getting noticed for speed and efficiency (I didn't get injured or break anything), that is a good problem for management to have to discuss. When the boss and others looked down at the other longtime employee's slowing walking around like drunk ants, there was one guy moving very quickly like he wanted to get something done that day, and make them some money. You want to be that person (in non-union workplaces, LOL).

After you gain the respect of others through the above, then it doesn't matter, as much, what you lack in the other areas, if you can pick it up quick enough, because the "pro's" and the boss know and feel your there to make a difference in any area that you can, regardless of your rookie limitations, and if they know that, then they don't think its a waste of their time and effort to teach you the ropes of the trade, and fine tune you into something useful and profitable.

In touching on the above, it is my feelings that the reason there is a major lack of these traits is the fatherless children. I have always found that most hard lessons in life are taught best by strong fathers (not friends or fathers that want to be a friend, but a true parent of a father). Dads that know if their children are going to make it in most any setting, they can succeed best if they work hard and apply themselves. On average mothers just don't have the "makeup" to instill these traits in young children or youth. I didn't grow up loving to work hard (for the most part no human "wants" to work hard), but my dad showed me it wouldn't kill me and that whatever else I faced on this earth probably wasn't going to be as hard as working with him, LOL.


My opinion,

Sam


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Oct 27, 2011)

Holy ####, thanks for all the positive replies. No worries about the piss test, no drugs for me. Once I got to bull riding, skate boarding and fatherless children I had to stop reading though lol. I know my way around saws and trees but at the same time I am going in to the company with no bad habits. Taking jokes is no problem and I take pride being the best I can at what I do so I will be taking in and learning everything I possibly can. The more money I make the company, the more money I will make in the long run. I will keep you guys updated and show you that there are still smart, hard working young people still around. Maybe hard to find, but we are around!

Alex


----------



## Samlock (Oct 27, 2011)

I used to be a carpenter and I started doing that as 16 years old too. I had to give up the construction work because I couldn't take the concrete dust anymore and came across the forestry by an accident, really. I tried to quit that too once, but I found out a dog had already bit me, it's an addiction, I had no choice but to return to the bush. So, beware, young man!

I gather the things are quite different on the other side of the pond, but still I imagine a construction worker makes a lot more chips than a logger there as well. Plus as a rookie you have to take the crappiest jobs there is in the business just to get a foot in. 

As a carpenter you at least have an eye for cross cutting the logs straight. And the constructor crews thicken your skin really quick. Otherwise, if you get a job in a new business, just forget you ever thought you had some accurate knowledge about it. You'll soon find out you didn't.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 27, 2011)

Slamm said:


> I'm kinda done with the training rookies thing, myself, I have a nephew that is a really hard working and literally runs everywhere when asked to get something, so I'll keep him going as spare help, but it seems that logging and saws and lumber is such a goofy line of work, where from the outside looking in it seems simple and brainless, but there are so many little things that just take too long to learn and if these simple little things are not done at the right time, at best it means there is more work for the next person or at worst someone dies.
> 
> I think when you combine all of those little things that need to be learned with the constant fact that one logging rookie's screw-up can cost you or others their lifes, literally. I think that is what separates it as a job/career, as appose to say being a machinist or construction worker. I mean there are dangers in every line of work, but just in cutting and skidding, rookies can destroy so much in so little time it isn't funny or kill you. Logging is dangerous enough that you need to keep track of the mistakes that you, yourself make daily to no get injured, but if a rookie is around you have to have eyes in the back of your head.
> 
> ...


 
Dam Sam,
Can we get that in paperback? Or does it just come in the hard back version? 

Andy


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 27, 2011)

When I hired green horns I had two rules. Keep the ears and eyes open and be willing to work even when there never seems to be enough for everyone. Mouth shut and eyes open and ears open and show up where and when told. Stay out of the bullbucks way and let the crew bring you into there inner circle.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 27, 2011)

redprospector said:


> Dam Sam,
> Can we get that in paperback? Or does it just come in the hard back version?
> 
> Andy


 
It comes in download version or copy and paste, LOL. I say what I think and I can type fast ..... its a bad combination, LOL.

Sam


----------



## Slamm (Oct 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> When I hired green horns I had two rules. Keep the ears and eyes open and be willing to work even when there never seems to be enough for everyone. Mouth shut and eyes open and ears open and show up where and when told. Stay out of the bullbucks way and let the crew bring you into there inner circle.


 
??? Seriously, what were you in charge of???? Who let you be in charge of it??

Were you ever in the "inner circle"???

Just wondering.

Sam


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 27, 2011)

I was never in charge of hiring but I was in charge of firing. And I don't mean with a drip torch, though I did that too. One of the biggest problems employees had was just showing up on time. If works starts at 07:00 show up at 06:30 and grease the equipment or check fluid levels or maybe warm it up (once you have been shown how and the operator is OK with it). What ever, at least show up ready to work and not just ready to drink coffee. 

RANT ON: I drives me freakin crazy when a guy shows up to work with a pastry that he can't set down anywhere so he has to finish it first before he can work AND he is on the clock. Work starts when I say it does not when you say it does. :RANT OFF


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Oct 27, 2011)

I shower at night, eat when I wake up and the crew gets picked up at the hotel so everyone gets to the site on time. Took the drug test today as well as a physical for DOT so I can drive company trucks and should hear where I am going tomorrow at some time. From there it will be booking a flight and going to work. Thank you all for the positive advice and praise for my English skills. I don't know any of you but compliments like that are always nice to hear. 

Alex


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 27, 2011)

I was a gypo faller and during fire season I worked as bull buck for a small 5 man full service logging crew. Th regular bull took fire work during the fire season for big dollars skinning cat.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> full service


 
Of course, you're in Oregon. New Jersey's the only other state won't let you pump your own gas.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I was a gypo faller and during fire season I worked as bull buck for a small 5 man full service logging crew. Th regular bull took fire work during the fire season for big dollars skinning cat.


 
One of our cutters took off to be a HFEO this season (for a contractor) though I don't know if he worked any fires or not. Right now he has taken my job since I'm sick. We have bumped heads once or twice but I think he is a good guy.

Scotty have you done any fire work?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 27, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> When I hired green horns I had two rules. Keep the ears and eyes open and be willing to work even when there never seems to be enough for everyone. Mouth shut and eyes open and ears open and show up where and when told. Stay out of the bullbucks way and let the crew bring you into there inner circle.



Here we go again..... Not only have you claimed to have been a gypo, but a medic/EMT, tree farm manager, carpenter, timber preserve manager, etc.

If this is the best you can do with all the experience you claim to have, I would hate to see the "green horns" work.

[video=youtube_share;l3IR7CHD1k4]http://youtu.be/l3IR7CHD1k4 [/video]



Slamm said:


> ??? Seriously, what were you in charge of???? Who let you be in charge of it??
> 
> Were you ever in the "inner circle"???
> 
> ...



He never stops, does he?



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I was a gypo faller and during fire season I worked as bull buck for a small 5 man full service logging crew. Th regular bull took fire work during the fire season for big dollars skinning cat.



Just give us one name, just one, of anyone you worked for in the timber industry. Saying you were a "gypo" doesn't cut it, someone was writting you a check if you were working for them. 

You might want to reflect on this post you made over on the Chainsaw Forum about the guy who didn't tell his wife about the $900 saw he bought. Quite a double standard that you employ.



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Be man and grow a pair. *Tell the truth*. My fiancee hates me to not teller why I hauled home some more saws or parts, she already knows the landlord refers to me as Jed Clampet A real man tells the his partner the truth,a coward hides things from his partner.



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/183405-2.htm#post3224550


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Gologit (Oct 28, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> When I hired green horns I had two rules. Keep the ears and eyes open and be willing to work even when there never seems to be enough for everyone. Mouth shut and eyes open and ears open and show up where and when told. Stay out of the bullbucks way and let the crew bring you into there inner circle.


 
:monkey:


----------



## Gologit (Oct 28, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Good to hear this. I sure hope you pee clean!
> 
> Remember you have 2 ears and 2 eyes but just one mouth. That means you should take in as much info as you can but not speak much. And make sure your skin is thick and laugh alot. Showing up with donuts now and then can't hurt. Oh and don't get killed.


 
Well said.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 28, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I was a gypo faller and during fire season I worked as bull buck for a small 5 man full service logging crew. Th regular bull took fire work during the fire season for big dollars skinning cat.


 
:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Slamm (Oct 28, 2011)

Anybody watch this one of Hillbillyredork? He has 20 other treasures on youtube.

Hazard Tree Failure Review - YouTube

Sam


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 28, 2011)

Slamm said:


> Anybody watch this one of Hillbillyredork? He has 20 other treasures on youtube.
> 
> Hazard Tree Failure Review - YouTube
> 
> Sam



I have them all bookmarked, you never know when you may need to illustrate a point. I had to chuckle at his comment on the "massive, massive limbs" and that he was "going to climb it" prior to it falling over. With all those "massive, massive limbs" that might have been an entertaining sight.

In the MS441 or 385XP he commented as follows on his "work". 


HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Well it would have been faster if I had the time to grab another saw. The tree was reported to me by the police and I showed up from another job and only had the one saw with me. The owners insurance agent saw it and said I had to get it done that night for public safety . If you have a unlimited fund for saw that is great,I use only two saws do to limited funds. My 051 would have gone thru that tree a lot faster but on step rough ground it is a nightmare to swing the saw with a 3' bar.



Lots of things there to comment on, but the shadows are not angled like you would expect to see in a late day video. As the tree was on private property, what was the "public safety" issue? Why would any insurance company hire this guy who obviously has little experience and no insurance? Why would the police be reporting anything to him? Where is the "steep rough ground" he refers to?

Here is the original video:

[video=youtube_share;lj6_UDobNOY]http://youtu.be/lj6_UDobNOY[/video]

What a BS'ing tool...




http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/175303-2.htm


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 28, 2011)

HBRN is all too typical, got a couple junk saws and a video camera.


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Oct 28, 2011)

PM me an address so I can send you a new chain...


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 28, 2011)

Crawlin98xj said:


> PM me an address so I can send you a new chain...


 
Cool, I need a 305 DL full comp, chisel bit .404, 63 gauge


----------



## Gologit (Oct 29, 2011)

Crawlin98xj said:


> PM me an address so I can send you a new chain...


 
Nope, send him all your old ones. He needs to practice sharpening.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 29, 2011)

I can sharpen my chain just fine.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 29, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I can't sharpen my chain just fine.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FallerClimber (Oct 29, 2011)

*HBRN Saddest crap ever*

Hillbillyredneck, stop posting now. I just started looking at this site and your B f'ing S is getting called out post after post, and I have only read a few. Your videos demonstrate the fact that you have little meaningful experience (even if you THINK that you are great, you're not, you're worse than a decent sawyer on day one). What you need to do is either find a new way to make money or shut your retarded trap and learn from almost everyone on here because they have more skills than you do. Your fake logger, retard sayings could get someone hurt or killed. I have never seen anything more pathetic, ever.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 29, 2011)

FallerClimber said:


> Hillbillyredneck, stop posting now. I just started looking at this site and your B f'ing S is getting called out post after post, and I have only read a few. Your videos demonstrate the fact that you have little meaningful experience (even if you THINK that you are great, you're not, you're worse than a decent sawyer on day one). What you need to do is either find a new way to make money or shut your retarded trap and learn from almost everyone on here because they have more skills than you do. Your fake logger, retard sayings could get someone hurt or killed. I have never seen anything more pathetic, ever.


 
You are going to fit right in.
Welcome to our little spot on the 'net.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 29, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I can sharpen my chain just fine.









Then it is odd that every video you have ever posted only shows dust coming from the chain and you rocking the saw in an effort to get it to cut. And don't tell us you were in a hurry, a real sawyer values his equipment and keeps it in top running condition and certainly would not post a video if it was not.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 29, 2011)

FallerClimber said:


> Hillbillyredneck, stop posting now. I just started looking at this site and your B f'ing S is getting called out post after post, and I have only read a few. Your videos demonstrate the fact that you have little meaningful experience (even if you THINK that you are great, you're not, you're worse than a decent sawyer on day one). What you need to do is either find a new way to make money or shut your retarded trap and learn from almost everyone on here because they have more skills than you do. Your fake logger, retard sayings could get someone hurt or killed. I have never seen anything more pathetic, ever.



HBRN-

This gentleman only has 6 posts and has already identified you as a poser. It is amazing how quickly someone with real experience can see through the BS. Perhaps you want to share with him your gas washing and water neutralizing theories.


----------



## paccity (Oct 29, 2011)

i just hope that folks that are looking take it as cheap entertainment that it is. i used to shake my head, now i just chuckle. every once in awhile i'll do both.


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Oct 29, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Nope, send him all your old ones. He needs to practice sharpening.


 
:biggrin: 

I was trying to not take sides but screw it. If you post videos like that and actually take peoples advice and try to better yourself than that is one thing. If you post videos like this and have the balls to call someone ELSE a greenhorn or try to give other people advice, expect to get your balls busted until you can't feel them anymore. 

Your excuse for running that particular saw that day is that you only have 2 saws and were coming from another job so you only had the one with you. Why would you be on a job without a second saw? If you only have 2 I don't think the second would be taking valuable space. I could never use a dull chain to make dust when I could be slingin' noodles!

Post a climbing video. I'll get the popcorn.

Edit* 1,200 posts in less than a year! You need to get out and run some saws a little more dude.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 29, 2011)

paccity said:


> i just hope that folks that are looking take it as cheap entertainment that it is. i used to shake my head, now i just chuckle. every once in awhile i'll do both.


 
Yup. I tried to get the mods to post a warning on all his posts..."CAUTION! This post very probably contains poor information and should not be taken seriously".


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 29, 2011)

Crawlin98xj said:


> Post a climbing video. I'll get the popcorn.



Would we in any way be responsible for his untimely demise should he fall? 



Crawlin98xj said:


> 1,200 posts in less than a year! You need to get out and run some saws a little more dude.



Actually he has many more than that, he got himself a new account and user name in April. From the looks of it, a saw deal may have gone south that prompted it. If you want more giggles, use this link to go to the material he posted under the user name "superfire".

http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php?searchid=590807 

This thread gives you some insight on his climbing...

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/180692-2.htm#post3158050

Enjoy!


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Oct 29, 2011)

Ahahahahaha, you guys are great. I think I actually saw something about that deal. 


On a good note I got word today that I will be heading down to West Virginia in the next week or so. Just have to get the address to the hotel on Monday and head down.


----------



## lfnh (Oct 29, 2011)

Crawlin98xj said:


> Ahahahahaha, you guys are great. I think I actually saw something about that deal.
> 
> 
> On a good note I got word today that I will be heading down to West Virginia in the next week or so. Just have to get the address to the hotel on Monday and head down.


 
That's good to hear.
Good luck!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the new gig!


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! Only thing I may have trouble with are calling subs hogies and ordering a can of "pop" lol.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 30, 2011)

Good luck. Do a little more than you have to.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 30, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Good luck. Do a little more than you have to.


 
yeah that and don't be a fiber puller.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 30, 2011)

Morning, Randy.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 30, 2011)

*Hey Boss!!*


----------



## Gologit (Oct 30, 2011)

Not the boss today. Today I'm the check writer, bill payer, parts chaser, saw mechanic, grease monkey,cartographer, tire chain repair guy, and general all around flunky.


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Nov 1, 2011)

WV site is over staffed so I will be getting in to TN this friday afternoon. Pretty excited to get to see a Gyro Trac GT 25XP in action.


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Nov 2, 2011)

Scratch that! I will be getting to run the Gyro. I will be running saws but they are training me in the Gyro as well. Sucks leaving home for long periods of time but damn I am excited.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 2, 2011)

What part of tn are you heading to?


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Nov 2, 2011)

I will be staying in Knoxville.


----------

